
Tell HN: Skype stopped support for Firefox on web skype as of today - godot
Screenshot accessing web.skype on Firefox: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;4QMZsu6.png<p>Worked fine this morning, stopped support as of right now.
======
gtirloni
How long has it been working for you before? It seems this was always the
case, unless they enabled it recently (and now dropped it again).

~~~
godot
I've been using Firefox to access web.skype.com almost daily probably for the
past year. It only stopped working yesterday afternoon.

------
Adamantcheese
Browser support messages are still a thing?

